# CSP



## kttref

I got my notification to move onto the CSP's polygraph May 27th! I doubt you all care, but this is HUGE news for me. After the poly I get to wait around again for months at a time....can't wait!


----------



## MVS

Awesome step for you kt!! Congrats kiddo!!!


----------



## kttref

Thanks RPD. I've been thinking about everything I've done in my life, just to have my mom tell me that before I was born she and my father used to grow marijuana...because it was "cheaper then buying it".....Now I have that on my mind! haha.


----------



## Gil

Congrats kttref!!! That is great news. I wish you the best keep us informed...

I only did one polygraph, it was for the VSP, they instructed me that if I could not remember the specific date and time of the incident they were asking about then it didn't happen.... lol


----------



## kttref

Gil";p="63366 said:


> Congrats kttref!!! That is great news. I wish you the best keep us informed...
> 
> I only did one polygraph, it was for the VSP, they instructed me that if I could not remember the specific date and time of the incident they were asking about then it didn't happen.... lol


Haha yeah, the few people I've spoken to about poly's all say "If you don't remember it, or if you don't think it happened, it never happened". So I should be ok!! But thanks for the positive note. I'm really excited. I bought a new shirt today for it...I think that's a girl thing, but I had to!


----------



## TripleSeven

The polygraph was the most stressful part of the process for VSP I think. My poly examiner actually told me that If i didnt remember EXACT dates that we would not be able to continue! It was a rough 3.5 hours but I got through it. I think I was only hooked up to the machine for about 20 minutes. Just don't go in as a nervous wreck and you will do fine.


----------



## ShortyCO

hey kttref,
I also got my polygraph notice, it took them long enough :lol: good luck to you, Poly's are so stressful you definitly get the feeling that they are interrogating you to death.


----------



## kttref

Congrats to you too Shorty. Do you mind me asking what your combined score was?


----------



## ShortyCO

I think it was 86....


----------



## kttref

Very cool and good luck to you. The few people I've talked to about CSP have already been DQ'd after their poly. Seems that CSP, while down on applicants, is still being tough. I like them having standards. :lol:


----------



## ShortyCO

Good luck to you as well, I am looking forward to getting it all done and over with. Hope to see you at the academy..... :wink:


----------



## kttref

Agreed, nex January (if the budget is approved) I'll see you there!


----------



## EOD1

i almost skipped over that post until i saw it was authored by u kate. I was hoping it was good news! congrats!!!


----------



## kttref

Aww, thanks Jake. Hopefully things will go the way I want them to 

By the way, how are you? Haven't seen you around in awhile! I hope you're feeling 100% better.


----------



## ShortyCO

kttref,
are you sure that the CSP is looking at the academy starting in Jan 2006? It just seems like a long way away considering this whole process started in august of last year... :?: :roll:


----------



## kttref

Positive. The Jan. start date is only if they get funding. From the last test, they hired one round of troopers (the ones that graduated on April 13). Those troopers took the test two years before the academy started. So, it will be awhile.


----------



## kttref

I have my polygraph tomorrow....wish me good luck! I'll tell you all how it went after!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Good luck to both of you and remember a polygraph is just an investigative tool, nothing more. And they're only as good as the operator, there's nothing magical about them. Don't be nervous, its not that bad. I've been thru both the poly and voice stress without any problems, so you folks will be fine!!


----------



## jo

I took the poly in VT. It was a very rough 4+hrs of the same questions asked over and over again. Reminded me of my ex when I would return home at 0400 when my shift got out at 2300. She was intent that I :baby13: and :t: and then I :BNANA: but I just kept saying :wm:


----------



## Guest

Way to go, congrats. I just took a poly in NH...2.5 hours. Has anyone ever had the administrator use reverse psychology on them at the end of the test, therefore forcing to you think of things that you may have not told or not rememberd initially??? Also can the information you admit in the poly (in order to pass to poly) be used against you further along in the process or is the main idea of the test to force to tell the truth regardless of what you say.


----------



## kttref

In CT, from my husbands experience, they examiner told him that "He probably failed...his heart rate was too fast....his breathing was irregular..." etc...all to make him squirm. He passed no problem.

Also, with the CSP process, many people have PASSED the poly, but been DQ'd for answers they gave in the poly.

I hope that helps Timmy.





Jo - THat's why she's an Ex!


----------



## Guest

I think I'm just embarassed to what I had to admit to in order to pass the test. It's not that I have any criminal history it was just something that came up in my sexual history background. So now, I'm like great I passed the test...but have my chances been decreased about what I was forthcoming with???


----------



## kttref

timmy18m";p="65688 said:


> I think I'm just embarassed to what I had to admit to in order to pass the test. It's not that I have any criminal history it was just something that came up in my sexual history background. So now, I'm like great I passed the test...but have my chances been decreased about what I was forthcoming with???


As long as you didn't sell your body, buy someone else's body, or sleep with minors (unless you were a minor too)...then you should be ok.

We all have things in our sexual history that we didn't, or are embarrsed about. Hell I know I have mine!....but in the grand scheme of things, it's not too bad. I know a trooper who seems to cheat on every female he's ever been with and well...look where he is now.


----------



## Guest

kttref";p="65692 said:


> timmy18m";p="65688 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm just embarassed to what I had to admit to in order to pass the test. It's not that I have any criminal history it was just something that came up in my sexual history background. So now, I'm like great I passed the test...but have my chances been decreased about what I was forthcoming with???
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you didn't sell your body, buy someone else's body, or sleep with minors (unless you were a minor too)...then you should be ok.
> 
> We all have things in our sexual history that we didn't, or are embarrsed about. Hell I know I have mine!....but in the grand scheme of things, it's not too bad. I know a trooper who seems to cheat on every female he's ever been with and well...look where he is now.
Click to expand...




kttref";p="65692 said:


> timmy18m";p="65688 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm just embarassed to what I had to admit to in order to pass the test. It's not that I have any criminal history it was just something that came up in my sexual history background. So now, I'm like great I passed the test...but have my chances been decreased about what I was forthcoming with???
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you didn't sell your body, buy someone else's body, or sleep with minors (unless you were a minor too)...then you should be ok.
> 
> We all have things in our sexual history that we didn't, or are embarrsed about. Hell I know I have mine!....but in the grand scheme of things, it's not too bad. I know a trooper who seems to cheat on every female he's ever been with and well...look where he is now.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply....I'll keep you updated...we are down to 10 candidates for 4 positions...


----------



## kttref

Those odds are great Timmy, please keep me updated! And good luck to you!


----------



## kttref

Ok...it's 4:15 and I just got home from the poly. It wasn't too bad. Pretty much what I expected. I just hate the waiting now...also, I've never felt like such a criminal (or bad person) in all my life. 

Thankfully, I know I'm not as bad as some. I just hope the damn thing doesn't say I was lying...because I wasn't! :roll:


----------



## john77

I have never taken a polygraph, what kind of questions do they ask you that make you feel like a criminal or bad person?


----------



## kttref

It's not so much the questions...but they ask you everything about your background, drug use, alcohol use, unusual sexual activity, credit history, medical history, employment history....everything.

It's just sitting there, all strapped in, knowing that they're monitoring your breathing, pulse, bloodpressure...It's all those things combined and then being asked questions....you feel horrible.

My examiner was like "I was there too, this isn't a fun step."....


----------



## ShortyCO

Hey there,
I have taken Poly's in the past and i've done just fine, but in the past year my credit has gone downhill. It doesn't have anything to do with me neglecting to pay bills, it was because i had a roomate who wouldn't give me money for the bills on time, i ended up going in the hole to get them payed and now im still paying for it. Is that something that is going to screw me??


----------



## kttref

Shorty - They give you a chance to explain yourself, so you may be ok...but it's not up to the poly examiner...it's up to selections. All the examiner is going to be able to tell them, is if you pass or failed. I hope that helps.


----------



## ShortyCO

Thanks kttref


----------



## PBC FL Cop

timmy18m";p="65684 said:


> can the information you admit in the poly (in order to pass to poly) be used against you further along in the process


Absolutely, thats the main purpose of the polygraph to obtain truths which may be omitted in an oral interview.


----------



## kttref

Shorty - How was your poly?


----------



## kttref

I found out I passed my polygraph and am moving on to the background! One step closer to the 117th Trooper Trainee Academy! B: :GNANA: :BNANA:


----------



## fscpd910

kttref";p="67628 said:


> I found out I passed my polygraph and am moving on to the background! One step closer to the 117th Trooper Trainee Academy! B: :GNANA: :BNANA:


Keep the faith.


----------



## kttref

Thanks for the positive thoughts. And trust me, I will keep the faith. I want this really bad...  The only thing that could screw me now, is my family...they're crazy :twisted:


----------



## kwflatbed

We all have them Kate. You will make it !!!!!


----------



## kttref

kwflatbed";p="67675 said:


> We all have them Kate. You will make it !!!!!


Thank you


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Kttref,

Congratulations on your poly, good job!!


----------



## MVS

If you make Trooper, will we finally get to see your picture when you graduate?


----------



## kttref

Thanks PBC.


RPD - Absolutly. I'll be sending that picture to people I don't know in a heartbeat...Just to be like "Don't f up on my highways"...


----------



## MVS

kttref";p="67708 said:


> Thanks PBC.
> 
> RPD - Absolutly. I'll be sending that picture to people I don't know in a heartbeat...Just to be like "Don't f up on my highways"...


I only F'd up if you can catch me!..:lol: Good luck kiddo!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Dear God,

Please let Kate get this job!!!

[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; 

Even though if she does, I won't have anyone to monitor my line anymore! #-o 

Oh well, I guess I'll be okay on my own! :lol: 

I wish you all the best! :thumbup:


----------



## kttref

Thank you everyone!!!! I'll have plenty of time to still be Dunny's line-nazi. Don't worry!!

But for all the kind words everyone can cut in front of 5 people in line! 


Hey RPD...Look real close at this post and my profile...maybe you'll see something.... 


Ok. Time for work! I'll talk to you all later


----------



## kttref

Got a call from my BI, we're meeting next Wednesday! I'm excited.

What what would you wear? She was saying how she's very laid back and whatnot when I jokingly mentioned cleaning...so I'm not sure. I feel a suit may be over kill, I'm thinking nice pants and a nice top, something I would have worn when I was working in the city...suggestions?


----------



## kttref

USMCMP5811";p="68898 said:


> Kate,
> 
> 2 words.............
> 
> *Business Casual*


Good call, that's pretty much what I was thinking too.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Always remember - You never get a second chance to make a first impression!!!!!!!!!!!

Good Luck !!!


----------



## kttref

8) Thanks...I'll play it cool! I feel like our phone converstation already got the positive impression across, now I just need to look good!


----------



## EOD1

kttref said:


> 8) Thanks...I'll play it cool! I feel like our phone converstation already got the positive impression across, now I just need to look good!


don't worry kate, u'd look good even if you were naked!!! but seriously congrats. i met with the virginia SP recruiter today, that went well.


----------



## kttref

Thanks Jake! If my BI was a man I'd considering not wearing anything...but it's a female  


Congrats with you as well - how's the back holding up??


----------



## PBC FL Cop

kttref";p="69097 said:


> Thanks Jake! If my BI was a man I'd considering not wearing anything...but it's a female


A female Trooper, you still may want to consider going naked :wink:

We have faith in you, I'm sure you'll do fine!!!


----------



## kttref

Haha thanks PBC...her husband is a LT. in another department I've applied to (which I am the only female left in their process)....It's becoming too small of a world... :roll:


----------



## EOD1

kttref";p="69097 said:


> Thanks Jake! If my BI was a man I'd considering not wearing anything...but it's a female
> 
> Congrats with you as well - how's the back holding up??


my baCK SUX. i AM NOW ON lortabs, flexiril, valium, phenegren, and napraxen. all of which just zapps the life outta me, i have another MRI on the 27th. i gotta try to figure out whats going on with my life if i can't become a cop. i am still gonna test and apply everywhere i can though. the VA. State Police is really appealing to me. that would be great.


----------



## kttref

Well today went really well. She was at my house for almost 3 hours. We chit-chatted a lot. She ended up just taking most of it home because it was all repeat info that she didn't feel like filling out with me 

She kept laughing at me because I'm so brutally honest...like when it comes to vandalism, I spray-painted a line on a fence once for a dare when I was 11 and I told her and she just started laughing. 

I was stoked because she kept telling me how I'm going to do fine in the academy and during the interview (which aparently they are still having). How I fit the mold of trooper already...how I'm in great shape and won't have a problem at all.

She really made me feel very positive about it! Of course while I'm talking to her, my cell vibrates and my husband answers it...it's the town I interviewed with this past Monday inviting me back for another interview next Monday....the department where my Bi's husband works....gotta love it. I wonder if she's going to be like "You know Chip (that's his name), she's going to join my department..."

Regardless, I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still trudging and loving it!


----------



## kttref

EOD1";p="69426 said:


> my baCK SUX. i AM NOW ON lortabs, flexiril, valium, phenegren, and napraxen. all of which just zapps the life outta me, i have another MRI on the 27th. i gotta try to figure out whats going on with my life if i can't become a cop. i am still gonna test and apply everywhere i can though. the VA. State Police is really appealing to me. that would be great.


Will you just get better already? Those are my "doctors" orders...get better so you can be with the fam and have the great life you deserve!


----------

